# Supervalu getaway breaks now €65



## Henny Penny

just in case anyone is interested ...


----------



## silvermints

Yes they are now 65 euro but you no longer get a dinner so no advantage really unless for someone off dinners for lent.


----------



## Smashbox

How much did they used to be?! Can't remember now.


----------



## silvermints

Smashbox said:


> How much did they used to be?! Can't remember now.


 
Used to be 99 euro for two nights b+b plus one evening meal now 65 euro for two nights b+b.


----------



## Smashbox

So you were paying €34 for one meal? I wouldnt mind that reduction, often I'd rather choose my own place to eat than in the actual hotel.


----------



## Black Sheep

It is still E99 for 2 nights B&B with 1 evening meal at weekends *or* 3 nights B&b with 1 evening meal mid-week. The E65 deal is an extra option.

By the way if you have any stamps or cards still unused from last year you can still use them this year. Also there are a lot more hotels available than those on the web site. Always ring them and you'll get a bigger selection of hotels


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks for that black sheep


----------



## RMCF

Funny I heard the radio advert and I thought I noticed that there was no dinner mentioned, and thats how they were able to reduce the price.

If they still provide a dinner then I must get on to the website and get booking. Have a few completed cards to use.


----------



## eamonn123456

Are you sure you can still use old stamps?  Is it up to the hotel to accept them or SuperValu?


----------



## RMCF

eamonn123456 said:


> Are you sure you can still use old stamps?  Is it up to the hotel to accept them or SuperValu?



The cards I have, afaik, have an expiry date that has yet to be reached, so don't see why they could not be used.


----------

